# Immigration cap



## nmartis (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi
Is it true that the cap is reached for Australia immigration and DIAC is not granting any more PR's for the current year and new PRs will be issued only from July 2013?

Regards,
Neville


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

nmartis said:


> Hi
> Is it true that the cap is reached for Australia immigration and DIAC is not granting any more PR's for the current year and new PRs will be issued only from July 2013?
> 
> Regards,
> Neville


I would also like to know this


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

nmartis said:


> Hi
> Is it true that the cap is reached for Australia immigration and DIAC is not granting any more PR's for the current year and new PRs will be issued only from July 2013?
> 
> Regards,
> Neville


I am definitely not an expert, but given that a number of couples have had PMV and offshore/onshore permanent residency Visas granted since I joined Australia Forum less than a week ago, I would say no. When and where did you hear/see this information?


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Which visas are you talking about when you say "PR's"?

There are many different subcategories for Permanent Resident visas. Capping is allowed on some visas but not others, and caps are applied at the subcategory level.

For you partner visa applicants breathing heavy right now, those cannot be capped. Unfortunately, PMVs can. I was unable to find info on the web as to wether or not this has happened.


----------

